# BOV help PLEASE



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

here is the BOV. and there is only one vac port you can see it in the pic it is the one pointing toward the strut.








ok in this next pic you can see the set alittle more 








now you can see the little hose comming off the vac port now and you can see where it goes in this next pic








so for the over all ????? is this set up right?????? i dont think it is.
thanks for the help every one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

The BOV needs vacuum to operate, hook it to one of the lines off the manifold. You currently have it hooked to your wastegate actuator, so it probably isn't opening either, which can be a lot bigger problem than your BOV not working. For the wastegate actuator, if you have a fitting right on the compressor housing use that, if not, you could also hook it to the manifold.


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

ok so my BOV need to be hooked up to a vac port all proby just run it off the one that comes off the intake manifold right below the vac port for the fpr but where can i hook the waste gate up too?????


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Here is a shot of the turbo from my aba, you can see where the vacuum line goes, if you don't have a port like this on your turbo, you can just use the same source as you do for the BOV (off the manifold). The wastegate uses the positive pressure to open, the BOV uses the vacuum. The way it is set up now, there is no air moving in or out of the line.


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

sweetness thanks for the help now i know i have it hooked up wrong and that could be why i cant get pass't 3 grand on my tac???


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

That sounds like an unrelated issue to me.


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

ok so i went a hooked it all up the right way but for some reason when my RPMs get up above 3 grand it cuts of there and wont want to go any more almost like the cluch is slipping but i dont think it is. does any body have any ideas??????
also when coming out of boost RPMs drop way down under idel and SOME times jumps back up but almost all the time it kills the car? whats up with that ?????


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

What kind of spark plug gap are you running?


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

its just stock plug gap and the plugs are auto lite and they are 1 colder than stock plugs.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

umm did u recirculate the blow off valve?


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_umm did u recirculate the blow off valve?

how do i do that cus i dont believe i have done that cus i dont know how too lol??????


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

Well thats ur problem, i believe u have a mass air flow sensor and when u have boost leaks and which basically u have HUGE one now cause a car with a mass air flow sensor needs the air getting realesed by the blow off valve recirculated back into the intake so which means, u need to buy a tube that will go over that little pipe that u have there and put the tube on it and then have it get back into the intake so which means u have weld a bung after the mass air flow sensor and then put the tube on that and thats called recirculating the blow off valve, im really drunk so i apoligize if i spelled some wrong lol


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

ok well i kinda get what your saying but not really do you have any pics of this that would help ALOT.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dubi_mk3* »_ok well i kinda get what your saying but not really do you have any pics of this that would help ALOT.









See that black tube there that goes from the blow off valve and then goes after the mass air flow sensor, i know u have a 2.0 and this is a vr6 engine but u should be able to see what i meant by all this


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

never mind the red paint, thats just from somethign else, it has nothign to do with this lol


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

ok so this is a kinda of home made thign to re-use the air???


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_umm did u recirculate the blow off valve?

i think with the mk3 management they dont have to recirculate the air ... i am not sure though.. i havent talked to anybody that has had a mk3 turbo that ran fine.....








but look into the plugs..... make the gap smaller


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

ok so plugs does any one think this could be fuel cutting out or its not getting enif fuel????????????


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

it is possible and common that the boost blows the spark out


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

hummmm well im trying to get these problems fixed but know one around here knows anything about vw's so im SOL (**** out of luck) so you guys are my answers. 
ok so help me out what would cas my car to die out of boost?????


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

well first thing you need to do is take the intake boot from the turbo and put it back on the tb.... try to run the car with no boost to make sure its not boost related


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

ok sounds good i will try that tomorrow i will keep you posted


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_Well thats ur problem, i believe u have a mass air flow sensor and when u have boost leaks and which basically u have HUGE one now cause a car with a mass air flow sensor needs the air getting realesed by the blow off valve recirculated back into the intake so which means, u need to buy a tube that will go over that little pipe that u have there and put the tube on it and then have it get back into the intake so which means u have weld a bung after the mass air flow sensor and then put the tube on that and thats called recirculating the blow off valve, im really drunk so i apoligize if i spelled some wrong lol 

Wow you could not be more wrong. How does running the BOV open = a huge boost leak? While there is positive manifold pressure the BOV is closed, it only opens under vacuum. And yes while a close system is recommended, an open system with a MAF works just fine. How do I know? Well I run an open Tial BOV on my car with the MAF plugged in with no ill effects.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

well thats ur car, some other cars dont do the same thing as urs, talk to anyone around here about not recirculating ur blow off valve and they will tell u that the car doesnt realize where the unmetered air is going so therefore is just throws bunch of fuel therefore causing the car to stall out cause it cant burn all the fuel 
_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Wow you could not be more wrong. How does running the BOV open = a huge boost leak? While there is positive manifold pressure the BOV is closed, it only opens under vacuum. And yes while a close system is recommended, an open system with a MAF works just fine. How do I know? Well I run an open Tial BOV on my car with the MAF plugged in with no ill effects.



_Modified by 98rzvr6 at 11:14 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_
well thats ur car, some other cars dont do the same thing as urs, talk to anyone around here about not recirculating ur blow off valve and they will tell u that the car doesnt realize where the unmetered air is going so therefore is just throws bunch of fuel therefore causing the car to stall out cause it cant burn all the fuel 

from what i hear thats only for mk4 cars.. that are map and mass air flow


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_
well thats ur car, some other cars dont do the same thing as urs, talk to anyone around here about not recirculating ur blow off valve and they will tell u that the car doesnt realize where the unmetered air is going so therefore is just throws bunch of fuel therefore causing the car to stall out cause it cant burn all the fuel 

_Modified by 98rzvr6 at 11:14 AM 1-24-2008_

So how do you explain the BOV being open under boost?


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

well i believe my car dieing problem is a fuel problem i dont think i get the fuel to keep it running.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_
well thats ur car, some other cars dont do the same thing as urs, talk to anyone around here about not recirculating ur blow off valve and they will tell u that the car doesnt realize where the unmetered air is going so therefore is just throws bunch of fuel therefore causing the car to stall out cause it cant burn all the fuel 



not trying to sound like a dick, but have you tried running a BOV? ive ran two different versions on my vrt, an HKS SSQV and a Forge 004, both with no ill effects beyond rich between shifts (cool fireballs out the exhaust) and slightly richer at idle. sometimes i had issues with the idle dipping low if i hit full boost and immediately let off the throttle to nothing, but only occasionally. a BOV on a closed system with a MAF (like ours) really is not as bad as people make it out to be


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't think the problem is BOV related, it sounds like a pre-existing issue, and until now the BOV shouldn't have even been opening. I would check easy stuff first, did you putting the intake boot and maf back on the throttle body yet? That is an easy way to check for leaks in the charge pipes. Looks like you have an aftermarket MAF housing on there, are you sure the MAF is facing the right way? Have you tried starting the car with the MAF unlpugged? Where is the vacuum line you have T'd of of the FPR going to? I would try pinching the vacuum lines off one by one and see if you can hear a difference in the way the car idles. Make sure you check the evap line on the throttle body, because you can get a pretty big vacuum leak there if it breaks. Make sure you didn't knock your brake booster line out when you put the charge pipes in. I see your timing belt cover is off, did you just change the belt by chance? That is another quick check you can mark off the list. Just start narrowing down the possibilities.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Greengt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_
from what i hear thats only for mk4 cars.. that are map and mass air flow

nope, not true. 
90% of the FI cars on here have it recirculated. 
the issue with not going over 3000 rpm's is prolly a HUGE boost leak.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
nope, not true. 
90% of the FI cars on here have it recirculated. 
the issue with not going over 3000 rpm's is prolly a HUGE boost leak. 

How would a boost leak keep you from going over 3k RPM? I've had one before (ic pipe popping off) and I was still able to rev just fine. The car did start to freak out and run like crap though because the MAF was plugged in.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

depends your tuning. it could dump too much fuel, and basically cause the car to pull back on you. timing/misfiring etc. 
i had a boost leak at the ISV, and my car wouldn't go past 4k. once fixed, prollem solved. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

